# 15/16 yr old SAers? :)



## lucyinthesky

Heyy, I'm 15/16 next month...
How many other SA teens this age are there?


----------



## Carmie

im 15 and have SA.


----------



## opus531

Carmie said:


> im 15 and have SA.


same here..


----------



## calexandre

I'm not 16 but everyone thinks I am. Do I count? *looks around innocently*


----------



## CandyKane

im 19 and have sa and panic attacks


----------



## Phobiker

calexandre said:


> I'm not 16 but everyone thinks I am. Do I count? *looks around innocently*


Haha, ditto!!!


----------



## Arti

i am 17


----------



## thelonelyloner

I'm 15


----------



## Ramenaddict

im 15/16 in august...i don't know if i have sa, I have some symptoms, but Ive never really talked to anyone about it.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Ramenaddict said:


> im 15/16 in august...i don't know if i have sa, I have some symptoms, but Ive never really talked to anyone about it.


I've never been diagnosed either. I told my mum this week about how I've been feeling, which was a huge step forward. I recommend you speak to your parents  I'm going to speak to someone about everything and maybe start therapy and CBT. All the best.


----------



## heathen mosher

I'm 15 and I have SA (actually, GAD), depression, SAD, Tourettes, and acid reflux. >_< Fun.


----------



## thelonelyloner

lucyinthesky said:


> I've never been diagnosed either. I told my mum this week about how I've been feeling, which was a huge step forward. I recommend you speak to your parents  I'm going to speak to someone about everything and maybe start therapy and CBT. All the best.


If you do therapy I think it will be great for you. It really helped my anxiety. Before therapy I couldnt control anything whatsoever, now when I start gettting the symptoms, I can calm myself down and for the most part contain it.


----------



## liliaceae

I'm 16. Yay~


----------



## nightwalker

I turned 16 on earth day


----------



## Holly Short

I'm fifteen in about two weeks. Do I count?


----------



## 12annute

i'm 15, i'll be 16 this august so i guess i'm one lol


----------



## Miserable At Best

I am 16. Have SA. *sigh*


----------



## randomname

I'm 17, only just, and probably about halfway through the slow process of getting over SA, which I've had mildly since I was 14 and massively for the last year or so.


----------



## Inuyasha

I'm 19, 15/16 past ages ago, but I can clearly recall how is was like back then. :]


----------



## Catlover4100

I'll be 17 in a little less than two months. I have GAD, SA, and Major recurrent depressive disorder.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

I'm 16 and I have social anxiety. And depression and OCD aaaand panic disorder. :lol


----------



## ontourage

my sa/panic disorder/mild depression started when i was about 16. i remember how tough it was, with worrying about friends and other social things. just take care of yourself now and dont pretend like it will go away. work through it and you'll see how much stronger you will be a little later on in life. almost think of it as having you guys being a step ahead of everyone else. think of it as when youre a little older, and something in life goes bad, youre already ahead of the game. youll already have the experience to work through it. as maybe opposed to other ppl, if something goes wrong w/ them later on, they'll kinda be at square one. like i said, just try to think of it as youre going through the hard stuff now. do you know what i mean...so hang in there and if you want some advice on ANYTHING, this is definitely one of many places you could get some insight or guidance. so if you have some questions definitely dont hesitate. theres a lot of good ppl here.


----------



## Exile

in Aug ill be 17
and i have SA


----------



## Banzai

Yup, 16-er here


----------



## coriander1992

I'm 16, 17 next month


----------



## Unknownn

I'm sixteen : (


----------



## Epicfailture

17 ! i could now watch rated R movies without being scared.


----------



## Whimsical Thought

I'm currently 16, though I will be 17 in just a matter of days.


----------



## nataliyaib

I'm 15 and have SA, OCD, and ADD.


----------



## milkyx

i'm 15 , 16 in august but I haven't been diagnosed with SA - I wasnt even sure they had a name for it - but its nice to know I'm not alone, even though I feel like it a lot lol.


----------



## foxwithwings13

hola! 16 here


----------



## miminka

I think I'm the youngest member of the forum at 14. But I'll be 15 in November.


----------



## butterfly0439

i'm 15, and i have sa.


----------



## i8what

16


----------



## Infexxion

I'm 15 but I've had SA for like 5 years


----------



## sociallyconscious

i'm 16 and i've suffered from social anxiety disorder since I was 12. :tiptoe


----------



## dreaddedsk8r

Ive got it, and I'm sixteen


----------



## Blue Tyde

SA sucks when you're 16


----------



## coolguy25

17 in september


----------



## ratbag

16, probably with more problems than I know of.


----------



## VistaKai

I'm 15, oh goodie I count! I have SA and I'm bipolar, oh that's just boatloads of fun :/


----------



## Raptors

16/17 here.


----------



## iranair777

Im 18 but I believe i'm still at a mental (and sometimes physical due to no physical activity even though im as thin as a stick, anyway) age of 15. blame it on no social activities what so ever


----------



## Shooterrr

I'm 16 at the moment, I'll be 17 in 2 months.


----------



## SK7

i turn 15 next month. does that count?


----------



## dirty rich

i am 16


----------



## blackirish

I turn 16 in November.


----------



## vendetta

hi there! im 16, turning 17 this october.
how i wish my weirdness gone and gain friends before 18.


----------



## BrittneyNicole

I'm 15, 16 in January.


----------



## Ian231

15 here


----------



## Spettro

<-----


----------



## SamanthaS

Fifteener here. HELLO, PEERS!


----------



## guitargirl

I'm 15 and have SA


----------



## somethinglost

I'm fifteen


----------



## NewDayErDay

count me in


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274

im 15 and with sa


----------



## dejay72

I'm 16 turning 17 in November, cant wait to finish high school


----------



## rawrguy

19, but my SA was at it's worse around those ages


----------



## Rad2

2 monthes to 17, just joined this site


----------



## shyprettygirl

im 15 ... 16 next month!


----------



## X JO

I'm 16!  
& I'm new so helloo.
I have S.A and depression.
...So fun.
xxx


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I'm 15.


----------



## Kirby

I'm 16... I've been reading about SA online for a few months now, and I think i've had it about 4 years. I haven't mentioned anything about it to my parents because I'm a normal person around my family, but at school I don't talk to anyone and haven't been able to make friends. 

And it's an all guys school


----------



## miniman45

Im 17 and havent been diagnosed yet... too afraid to talk to anyone about it :hide


----------



## Mellowchicken

I'm 15 turning 16 
Yay!!!

Chicken!!


----------



## TheLonelyStoner

im 19 and have had sa for as long as i can remember, but i think it became worse in late middle school. in some ways i feel that my sa is getting worse and in some ways i think its staying constant. i struggle every day with it and am never completely happy.


----------



## Musicismyhideaway

I'm 15. It sucks being a teenager with SA. But it's getting better.


----------



## Mellowchicken

I'm 15 turning 16 soon


----------



## MariAsh

I'm 14 and I'll be 15 in May.


----------



## dejay72

im 17 in my last year of high school and i cant wait to finish


----------



## rock guitar boy

I'm 15, though people think i look 20 lol


----------



## Cubie

*Im 14..with SA.*


----------



## my shell

im 16,turning 17 soon.I havent been diagnosed with social anxiety,only heard about the term for a short period of time,feel i may have it-but cant imagine going to the doctors about it,although I want to.


----------



## my shell

Hi phychedelic breakfast ,Its nice to know other people are in the same boat . Are you currently in the sixthform/college how do you find it?


----------



## Atari82

im 14 and hope to get My SAD to a managble level by next year where ill be a freshman in high school


----------



## scabbyelbows

16 here! 8D


----------



## SOME

hi


----------



## Amanda123

woop woop.


----------



## Lacrimosa

I'm 16 and I have SA


----------



## defoe

just turned 17 in december,
ive had SA since i was 14


----------



## ratbag

defoe said:


> just turned 17 in december,
> ive had SA since i was 14


As did I, for the first part


----------



## Falcons84

turning 17 soon


----------



## Lucy3

18 soon.


----------



## AkwardNisa

im 16 but...i havent been diagnosed. i just recently learned what social anxiety really is and i have a lot of the symptoms soo..hopefully i can figure out how to tell my mom so i can get help. lol


----------



## lineal

I'm 15


----------



## guitargirl

I'm 15, turning 16 in march.


----------



## cemeterygates

I'm 16 (junior) and have SA, it makes me miserable. :sigh I like knowing there are other people like me though!


----------



## Mocha

I'm turning 16 on the 26th of this month =) And i have SA


----------



## xerwb2

Mocha said:


> I'm turning 16 on the 26th of this month =) And i have SA


Same birthday, 'cept I'm turning 18


----------



## Mocha

xerwb2 said:


> Same birthday, 'cept I'm turning 18


Sweet The 26th of Febuary Rules! lol


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

16,this past august


----------



## basketball is my drug

17 turning 18 november 23rd.


----------



## cblack

Im 17


----------



## starcrossedlover

I will be 16 in like 2 months, so yeah


----------



## Jcon

16 hate life cuz of SA same ol same ol


----------



## nescio

will be 16 in 3 month...


----------



## Manic Monkey

Fifteen. I have had SA since thirteen.


----------



## Rosabelle Evangeline

I am 16. I think I have the symptoms of SA, but I haven't been diagnosed. I can't talk to my parents about it, they will never understand. We hardly talk besides a handful of times a day. And even if I told them, they wouldn't believe me, or they'll just do nothing about it b/c "we don't have the money right now to waste". Yeah.


----------



## purplerainx3

I'm 15.


----------



## kid a

ill be 17 in december sa since i was 15


----------



## Takerofsouls

Im 16 ive got SA, insomnia and depression.


----------



## skittlez

Smarties said:


> Im 16 ive got SA, insomnia and depression.


omg... smarties and skittles... that made my day lol :teeth


----------



## alex911

Umm 15/16 atm. Inivte meh everyone


----------



## The

I'm 16.


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm 15, I'll be 16 soon.


----------



## the silent one

I'm 16 and have SA


----------



## Timus

I'm 16 and have S.A. Anyone want to add me as a friend? I've only joined recently and have none.


----------



## kylie17

I'm 17 and have very bad SA and have no one i can actually talk to. PPl think im weird because im quiet and fear talking to people. It actually help ruin my first serious relationship :'(


----------



## Mildy

15-SA  great can't enjoy my highschool life


----------



## PaFfanatic

Wow, I had no idea there were so many people my age on here with SA!


----------



## howmuchforhapppy

16 going on 17. 8)


----------



## greenbunny77

I'm 15


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I'm 15. Not sure if I have SA because I have never spoken to anyone about it, but I do get very anxious when meeting new people and talking to people I don't know.


----------



## GetBizZy

turning 17 SA for YeaRs. B.C


----------



## LucasM

17 years old here.


----------



## Inops

I'm 15 and after reading a lot about SAD I'm pretty sure I have it (had it since I was 12/13), though I haven't been diagnosed or anything. My main problem caused by it, although there are quite a few others, is my complete inability to talk to girls my age or feel comfortable in any situation where I'd be around (or could possibly be around) them. Until about 2 weeks ago I hadn't even spoken to one (at all) for over 2 1/2 years...


----------



## Saekon

jsmiley said:


> Wow, I had no idea there were so many people my age on here with SA!


There aren't, they're just trolling! Don't believe them! Don't look! Close your eyes! Nooooo!


----------



## tazzycat

I turned 16 a month ago.


----------



## JakeTheSnake

I am 17 here


----------



## Justsimplyme

I'm 16, turning 17 next month. Got sa and depression. Not fun but I guess it could be worse


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm 17, 18 in a few months. I have SA and have had it pretty much my whole life. It's not too severe, but sometimes it does hold me back from doing things I want to do.


----------



## David561

I'm 17.


----------



## not an angel

14, 15 in June.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm 17, I have social anxiety and depression...both pretty bad but I'm thankful for my friends and I'm working hard and getting better.


----------



## Tom1210

Well im 17, 18 in October.


----------



## atticusp

Justsimplyme said:


> I'm 16, turning 17 next month. Got sa and depression. Not fun but I guess it could be worse


This exactly, but add on BDD and a steady recovery from anorexia.


----------



## marionette23

I'm fifteen at the moment.


----------



## musicl

16 here.


----------



## d93

I'm 17. I turn 18 in November.


----------



## sin0fchaos

lucyinthesky said:


> I've never been diagnosed either. I told my mum this week about how I've been feeling, which was a huge step forward. I recommend you speak to your parents  I'm going to speak to someone about everything and maybe start therapy and CBT. All the best.


Hey lucy 
Im 16 and currently a junior. I have told and hinted to my parents that I have a problem with socializing and they dont really seem to understand. They get quite mad at me and give me a speech when Im afraid to talk to people


----------



## Charlaine

I turned 16 in January.
Evidently 16 year olds are supposed to be excited and be getting there drivers permit and such, but I don't really care at all. 
I just feel like my teen years are slipping away to be honest..


----------



## hruna

Ah, I'm a 14-year-older. I've had SA for a couple years (maybe 4?) It's weird though.... a lot of the people here can quite tell their parents..... but ugh. Mine definitely started the whole shenanigans with therapy and everything....


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq

I'm 15.


----------



## soulofkonoha09

I'm 15 - i'll be 16 in June xD


----------



## Morticia

I'll be 17 in June. I've had SA ever since I can remember really. But yeah there are alot of teens on here. And a lot of people from foreign countries strangely. I've seen more foreigners than Americans. But yeah anyways..............


----------



## GreenSheep

I'm 15 - I'll be 16 in September.
I've had anxiety and social anxiety disorders ever since I can remember and show symptoms of mild OCD.


----------



## tommo1234

Im 17 xD


----------



## GenoWhirl

I'm 17 but will be 18 this upcoming Thursday (the 28th) and am probably the most anti-social or socially inept teen of all time. If you aren't a close friend of mine than theres no way I will say a word to you in person. I live in protective invisible box during my school days.


----------



## NmE

GenoWhirl said:


> am probably the most anti-social or socially inept teen of all time. If you aren't a close friend of mine than theres no way I will say a word to you in person. I live in protective invisible box during my school days.


Well that makes two of us


----------



## chocoandhunter

im 15


----------



## bran808

Me too, I'm 15


----------



## cblack

16 ...


----------



## Dominick

16, dude


----------



## DayDreamer93

i'm 17


----------



## C Darko

17


----------



## royal

15. 16 in a few months.


----------



## starlight22

i'm 15


----------



## Zeke2d

I'm 16, but it's not like age matters or anything.


----------



## Nighty

16 here


----------



## NmE

Why do I feel so old reading this o.o


----------



## paige16

I'm 16 with severe SA and slight depression, it's nice to see there's alot more people around my age on here, I was beginning to think I was the only one.


----------



## Nefury

I'm 19. Being 14-15 was the best time in my life. I really miss school and stuff. You'll hear it from everyone - but really put 100% effort into getting better sooner rather than later. I'm 20 in a couple of months and I already have many regrets. Best of luck.


----------



## Jinxx

I'm 15. About to turn 16 in July.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise

I'm 15.  I'll be 16 in November. . .

I visited a school counselor a few times and she gave me some good advices, but that didn't help much. I can't talk to her about some problems.. She's just a stranger and I just can't.. I was only answering her questions and that's all.. I didn't tell her everything that bothers me. Not even a half of that.. But she said I do have social phobia, so..


----------



## jaaay

I will be 16 on june 14th. I have social anxiety


----------



## fp2

15....16 in a few weeks.


----------



## Invalid Username

It's nice to see that I'm not alone.


----------



## guitarmatt

paige16 said:


> I'm 16 with severe SA and slight depression, it's nice to see theres some people my age on here, I was beginning to think I was the only one:L x


Hey same 

16, 17 in..3 months


----------



## lonely stoner

15 in augest


----------



## Just Tony

16 in august. =]


----------



## awkwardface

Charlaine said:


> I turned 16 in January.
> Evidently 16 year olds are supposed to be excited and be getting there drivers permit and such, but I don't really care at all.
> I just feel like my teen years are slipping away to be honest..


You're not the only one. I'm afraid to grow up and regret all the things I was too afraid to do as a teen. I'm only fifteen but I can already see it happening. Oh, life. :no


----------



## Marakunda

I'm 16!


----------

